
USPTO rejects Oracle’s patent claim on Google Android - Garbage
http://9to5google.com/2011/12/26/uspto-delivers-final-rejection-to-google-oracle-suffers-patent-claim-rejection-companys-response-due-feb-20/
======
nl
This is a terrible summary.

The USPTO office rejected 17 of the 21 claims in one of the patents Oracle is
suing Google using.

It's (very) helpful to Google, but saying _USPTO rejects Oracle’s patent claim
on Google Android_ (the title of the story) is a huge, huge overstatement.

~~~
teamonkey
The original Groklaw post says:

> "The USPTO has delivered one final (rejection) holiday package to Google,
> this one at Oracle's expense."

The 9to5google post says:

> "The United States Patent and Trademark office delivered a final rejection
> to Google at the expense of Oracle."

Almost exactly the same sentence but with completely different inplications.

